# What to do with an old D60



## Brand B (Oct 29, 2013)

Have an old D60 with the battery grip, in good working order. Not worth enough to bother selling it. Toyed with the idea of making it a dedicated IR unit.

Any other creative ideas?

BB


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Brand B said:


> Have an old D60 with the battery grip, in good working order. Not worth enough to bother selling it. Toyed with the idea of making it a dedicated IR unit.
> 
> Any other creative ideas?
> 
> BB



Dear Sir, Mr. Brand B.
If you live in USA., All Cities and Counties Where you live, There are The Technical College in your home town, that might Teach the Photography Classes. Yes, My Home town in Wake County, NC., USA too, I donate all of my Old , and Unuse Photographic equipment to the college, AND the Teacher will Let the Student ( Poor and do not have money to buy they equipment), To use in that semester, And Return to the Classes, for use in the Next Semester.
Yes, That are Tax Shelter for Us too.----Great in Both ways.
Surapon .
PS, If you live in another country, You can donate to the High School or Technical College too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 29, 2013)

Agree with donating it. IR conversion in a camera lacking live view is asking for frustration, IMO.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2013)

The body only sells for $100-$150 on ebay, so there is still demand.

Donating it might be a good idea, but our neighbor had to have a digital Camera of 8mp or more for her photography course, and that was for high school 4 years ago.
If you are going to donate it, make sure they will use it.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 29, 2013)

surapon said:


> Brand B said:
> 
> 
> > Have an old D60 with the battery grip, in good working order. Not worth enough to bother selling it. Toyed with the idea of making it a dedicated IR unit.
> ...



You're from North Carolina?


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Skirball said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Brand B said:
> ...



Yes, Sir, Dear Mr. Skirball.
I was Native in Thailand For the first 25 Years of my Life, And Move to North Carolina Since 1974, That 39 years ago. Yes, I live in High Point, Winston Salem, And Move to Cary/ Apex Since 1985.
Do you live in NC. too ??------What City ?
May be we are next door neighbor ?
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Skirball (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, got it. Sawadee kap. No, although I've been to Asheville I'm probably far more familiar with the geography of Thailand than I am North Carolina.


----------



## surapon (Oct 29, 2013)

Skirball said:


> Ah, got it. Sawadee kap. No, although I've been to Asheville I'm probably far more familiar with the geography of Thailand than I am North Carolina.



Sa Wass Dee Krub ( Good Day) to my New friend Skirball.
Wow, Asheville are very beautiful Place for Autumn leaves Now, Lucky You.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Why not keep it and have a go at things like timelapse (knackers shutters) or pinhole digital photgraphy? Or freelensing (exposes sensor) or anything else that you may be reluctant to do with a camera thats worth more?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Paul
Does time lapse have a larger impact on a shutter than just raising the count by large numbers at a time? I was thinking of trying some time lapse, I had just come to terms with bumping a shutter count by a large number and now I am concerned again about additional wear.

Do you actually get any kind of image freelensing, or is it modern art?

Cheers Graham.



paul13walnut5 said:


> Why not keep it and have a go at things like timelapse (knackers shutters) or pinhole digital photgraphy? Or freelensing (exposes sensor) or anything else that you may be reluctant to do with a camera thats worth more?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 30, 2013)

Raises the shutter count, towards it's finite total before it goes ping, could be 50'000 could be 500'000 but timelapse will get you there quite quickly.

Yep, you can get an image freelensing, much like what you would get from a lensbaby or tilt-shift, but with leaks and often increased sharpness in the sweet spot.

An EF lens isn't the best starting point, something with a smaller mount, maybe a helios or similar, give you space to move the lens around and retain something close to the correct flange depth to get at least part of the image sharp.


----------



## Brand B (Nov 2, 2013)

Time lapse I would do with my 5D.

I would donate it to a group or person I thought would get good use out of it. The local schools and colleges all have newer equipment and wouldn't really be interested in it, same with my kid's friends. Seems like things become harder to give away when they hit about 10 years old. 

As for eBay, I see several listings for them at about $150, but no completed auctions, so I can see it being one of those things that has to be listed 4-5 times before it ever sells. Rather not waste my time.

Hence my post.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Brand B.
Do you have freecycle or a freebies add section in your local paper, perhaps you could donate it to someone who will enjoy it that way.

Failing that take it out in the wilderness and shoot it with something other than a camera and put it out of its misery! ;D ;D just a thought. : ( please pick up the bits afterwards so the local gun club don't have to).

Cheers Graham.


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 2, 2013)

How does Nikon get away with this since they too have a D60?


----------



## Atonegro (Nov 2, 2013)

I am keeping mine, it has the nicest colours of all canon camera's.


----------



## WPJ (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey mate, send it my way, my son would be more than happy to have and regularly use it. I don't let him near my stuff. And he is always bugging me to use the big zooms...


----------



## Brand B (Nov 10, 2013)

If you don't let him near your stuff, what would he use for lenses?


----------



## WPJ (Nov 10, 2013)

He has a 18-55 kit, and my old 18-200 at his disposal, they are no longer part of my Kit or L lenses


----------



## pwp (Nov 10, 2013)

Hell, I'd keep it. The D60 was the first "real" DSLR I bought and it had an exquisite, quite unique quality about it for portraits. I think I sold it for over $2000 to help finance a 1Ds. I know a couple of wedding/portrait shooters who keep a D60 within reach in the studio just for the occasional portrait look that only it can deliver.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneosd60/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_D60

-pw


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 10, 2013)

I still have my d30. I pull it out from time to time to get perspective.


----------

